# Credit Card for Unemployed



## pudds (22 May 2008)

I own my own house (no mortgage on it) have about 50k in bank,  and in the latter years of life and just want a credit card for convenience to purchase/book things online, a small limit of €300 or €500 is all I want, 

I am very sensible and responsible where money matter are concerned for the simple reason that I have never  had any REAL amounts of it.

they all seem to be assessed on your income, what are my chances (without lieing) and or do I have any rights on grounds of discrimation for instance.

I can provide proof of savings and house ownership if required.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## ClubMan (22 May 2008)

pudds said:


> they all seem to be assessed on your income, what are my chances


Low I would imagine. Do you have no income at all? Why not just apply and see how it goes?


> (without lieing)


Probably not a good idea. 


> and or do I have any rights on grounds of discrimation for instance.


Almost certainly not.


----------



## z103 (22 May 2008)

> (without lieing)
> Probably not a good idea.


Just wondering why this wouldn't be a good idea?
I'm sure plenty of people bought houses over the last ten years with credit obtained through lies (for example)


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 May 2008)

If you are only an occasional user, the best approach might be to ask a relative or friend to add you to their card. 

You will get a separate card which you can use. 


Brendan


----------



## z103 (22 May 2008)

Other alternatives are;
https://www.3v.ie/
(which I have no experience of)

or maybe a debit card.


----------



## kaiser1 (22 May 2008)

Hi OP

A Debit Card - like the Halifax Visa Debit card ( I have one ) would be a good idea. Just open a current account and lodge 1k from the 50k you have and you can draw down from there, as and when you need to.
You can buy items online no problem with it.

K.


----------



## ClubMan (23 May 2008)

leghorn said:


> Just wondering why this wouldn't be a good idea?


I assumed the principle of uberrima fides applied to all financial/credit product contracts but maybe it just applies to insurance/assurance products? However anybody who condones consumers lieing on financial/credit product applications surely must also allow the same scope for misrepresentation on the part of the product provider?


----------



## Mpsox (23 May 2008)

leghorn said:


> Just wondering why this wouldn't be a good idea?
> I'm sure plenty of people bought houses over the last ten years with credit obtained through lies (for example)


 
Aside from the moral aspect of lying to gain financial advantage, technically speaking you could be held to be committing fraud and I don't think anyone on this forum should be recommending such a course of action

In terms of the OP and getting a card I actually think you'd have a reasonable chance of getting it, given the fact you have low outgoings and income coming in from pension ( I imagine), interest on your savings etc

Failing that, PTSB advertised a product last year for people who did not have a credit card, if my memory serves me right, in effect you bought a voucher off them (for a fee) which had a unique credit card number and you could use that online. It was aimed at people who did not have a credit card or who were nervous about using their own on line in case of attempted fraud


----------



## kimmage (23 May 2008)

Hello Pudds, 

If you bank with AIB and hold a Current Account or Personal Bank Account Plus you can apply to AIB Direct Banking. Once the lenders see activity on the accout and there are no unauthorised debit balances they should approve you. Give them a call at 1890 724 724.

I know this has been done in the past. They like to see that your current a/c is in good standing.


----------



## eileen alana (23 May 2008)

Mpsox said:


> Failing that, PTSB advertised a product last year for people who did not have a credit card, if my memory serves me right, in effect you bought a voucher off them (for a fee) which had a unique credit card number and you could use that online. It was aimed at people who did not have a credit card or who were nervous about using their own on line in case of attempted fraud


 

That's the 3V service as a previous poster mentioned https://www.3v.ie/, you can apply online and wait for them to send you out the card, thereafter you top up the card in various retail outlets throughout the country, a bit like buying credit for your mobile phone. 
They have recently made changes to their charges to take effect from the  17th June.
Any top up amount under 20 euro will be free it is currently 5 euro
                                   30 - 100 euro will cost 2.50 its currently 5 euro.
                                   110 -350 euro is staying the same at 5 euro.
You can claim back any unused credit but it will cost 5 euro.

Pudds: Alternatively why don't you ask the bank where you have your savings to give you a credit card.


----------



## pudds (23 May 2008)

Thanks guys I'll try a few of your suggestions.

I have been using the PTSB 3v vouchers, there ok, and actually from 17th June next to purchase a €20 one is free of charge, and up to a €100 will only cost a fee of €2.50 instead of €5.  So some improvement there. They tend to be valid for  a short amount of time which is a pain.

I'm years with the EBS, for day to day cash flow, (also had SSIA) with them once, they have their own credit card  now through MBNA, but they just direct you straight to them to fill out the usual details.

but my main savings are with Rabbo Direct and in a 30 Day savings acccount with Anglo Irish Bank, for best interest rates so I'm kinda stuck in trying to get a credit card from either of them.

Maybe if I open a current account with Anglo Irsh, they might consider my request. I presume they do credit/debit cards too?



@Eileen Alana, sorry I've just seen that you have already explained the new 3v fee reductions.


----------



## eileen alana (23 May 2008)

Pudds- I am not sure if Anglo Irish do debit or credit cards, however, I can tell you that their customer service is excellent, you can always give them a call to ask. The 3v cards are quite good though as you say, its a pity you have to use up the credit within a short time frame or else you are charged a fee when they refund it.  I have one which I use for buying the odd airline ticket and I find them very handy for teenagers. They use money earned from part-time jobs to put on the card when they want to buy stuff off ebay.


----------



## eileen alana (23 May 2008)

uiop said:


> I wouldnt apply if I thought there was a chance of refusal.


 

If you don't ask you won't get, as the saying goes, "A dumb priest never got a parish"


----------



## eileen alana (23 May 2008)

uiop said:


> I think you are taking me out of context.


 
yes I did take you out of context, sorry


----------



## Bgirl (23 May 2008)

Tesco gave me a credit card and I am a SAHM with no income of my own.


----------



## rmelly (23 May 2008)

uiop said:


> Do it my way.


 
This is no different to lying so we're back full circle.


----------



## rev87 (24 May 2008)

MBNA seem to give credit cards to anyone these days- worth a shot


----------



## Dum_Dum (25 May 2008)

I think we are all missing the point here. The original poster requires a credit card merely to avail of it as a method of purchase, especially for Internet shopping. The primary aim is not to apply for credit. Visa and MasterCard are the only ubiquitous payment method and none of the major banks offer this on a debit card. The exception being Halifax, who seem to want to cherry pick.

My point is the thrifty and savvy Internet shopper has limited choice, unless an application for credit is made. Is this by accident or design?


----------



## rmelly (25 May 2008)

uiop said:


> Its not lying if you are an enroled student when you actually apply for the card. If a student drops out they are not meant to hand their student credit card back. Nobody cares at the bank. And enroling is free if done the correct way.


 
You have suggested they enrol with the intention of immediately dropping out. As such they are obtaining the CC (and associated credit) under false pretenses.

Why not try the following 'test' to see if it is as legitimate as you say: When applying for the card, tell the bank that you plan to drop out immediately after getting the card, and only enroled to get the card - do you think they'd still issue it?

Also, have you read the T & C's? Maybe they expect you to inform them of dropping out but the onus is on you?

One more thing - assuming OP is receiving some benefit(s) as unemployed, what impact would this have on his entitlements if declared?


----------



## bond-007 (25 May 2008)

kaiser1 said:


> Hi OP
> 
> A Debit Card - like the Halifax Visa Debit card ( I have one ) would be a good idea. Just open a current account and lodge 1k from the 50k you have and you can draw down from there, as and when you need to.
> You can buy items online no problem with it.
> ...


Halifax will want payslips and a full life history to open an account. They will refuse an application from an unemployed person. 

Postbank will give you a fully functioning Maestro debit card that can be used online and in stores.


----------

